# loader plow



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

10 ft power angle with trip edge plow for loader or backhoe believe came off nh backhoe been sitting in yard have no use make offer $3000/bo


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Photos would help.
Thank you


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

On a Call said:


> Photos would help.
> Thank you


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

pats plowing said:


> View attachment 171316


----------

